# MAC Surf Baby - May 2011



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pace all your *Surf Baby* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
		Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


 	 		Check out the *Surf Baby Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:
MAC - Surf Baby Discussion 




  	hibiscus lipstick



  	surf usa and possible dupes





  	these were taken by the member Princesse Beaudy


----------



## paparazziboy (Apr 3, 2011)

from left to right ( no shadow base)
  	surf usa (teal) frost
  	saffron (deep coral caramel) satin
  	swell baby ( mid tone grey) satin
  	sun blonde (mid tone yellow) frost 
  	short shorts ( white champagne) frost 



  	gilded white ( yellow white frost
  	blue noon teal with gold pealizeid pigments 
  	my paradise ( peach pressed powder with gold hibiscus over spray)




  	skin sheen bronzer stick 
  	bottom ( tan tint) soft suntan bronze 
  	top ( billionaire bronze) warm golden tan
  	lower (gilty bronze) coppery bronze with gold shimmer


----------



## buntewollsocke (Apr 23, 2011)

Short Shorts e/s:


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2011)

Surf, Baby! Cheek Powder My Paradise (pic heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	all pictures taken in direct sunlight, no flash



















  	Marine Life, My Paradise, Springsheen, Bite of an Apple




  	Springsheen, Marine Life, BOA, My Paradise




  	BOA, Springsheen, My Paradise, Marine Life


----------



## buntewollsocke (Apr 29, 2011)

[h=1]Surf USA e/s[/h]  	 















  	left: without base, right: on a base


----------



## Fianna (Apr 30, 2011)

First picture left to right: Shroom, Dazzlelight, Short Shorts, Solar White
	Second picture left to right: Solar White, Short Shorts, Dazzlelight, Shroom




	Here you can see the golden duochrome of Solar White better in comparison to Short Shorts.








	First row left to right: Tone: Grey (Tone: Grey Quad), Straight Hedge (Graphic Garden Palette), Hold my Gaze (Sorceress Palette), Essence Irresistible
	Second row left to right: Swell Baby, Glamora Castle, Scene, Silverthorn
	Third row left to right: Dianne Brill Metallic Lace, Knight Divine, Nighttrain, Stila Barbie Palette

Click here for a bigger picture (and more details) of the first Swell Baby comparison pic.


----------



## buntewollsocke (May 1, 2011)

Comparison of Steamy and Surf USA:


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2011)

I've got mine!



  	Nail polish on top, lipsticks, eye liners, eye shadows, pigs (natural light).



  	Nail polish on top, lipsticks, eye liners, eye shadows, pigs (in sunshine).


----------



## MRV (May 4, 2011)

Lipstick comparisons (on a rainy night):
  	Purples (left up down): Blooming Lovely, Play Time, Spitfire, Quite the Thing!, Bust Out!, Style Curve, Violetta, Go for It
  	(right up down): Aristocat, Courting Lovely, Purple Rite, Radiccio
  	Bust Out! is quite creamy for a lustre, good texture.



  	Corals (up down): Vegas Volt, Full Speed, Red Full Stop, Toxic Tale, Hibiscus, Cyndi, Crosswires, CB96
  	Hibiscus is also very creamy.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 4, 2011)

All swatches are on bare skin, natural light, no flash.

  	Here is Surf USA with some other colours. From left to right Parrot, Shimmermoss, Surf USA, Newly Minted, Aquadisiac. Top: Sassy Grass. Bottom: Minted eye kohl.





  	L-R: Partylicious p/g, Surf USA, Teal p/g





  	Here's Sun Blonde. L-R: Crest The Wave, Gorgeous Gold, Sun Blonde, Chrome Yellow, Bright Future (style warriors), Saffron. Top: Going Bananas. Bottom: Paparazz-she mega metal.






  	Here's Swell Baby. L-R: Soot (pro), Print, Swell Baby, Silver Ring, Scene. Top: Smoke&Diamonds. Bottom: Copperplate.






  	Here's Krazy Kahuna. L-R: Krazy Kahuna, Temper Tantra, Yash, Shitaki.





  	Krazy Kahuna on lips:





  	Here's Good Lovin'. L-R: Good Lovin', Slicked Pink lip gelee, New Spirit, Live and Dye, Nize Buzz plush glass.






  	Good Lovin' on lips:


----------



## PinkBasset (May 4, 2011)

Left to Right:

  	Good To Go, Hibiscus, Toxic Tale, Viva Glam Cyndi l/g, Chanel Audace


----------



## NonoX (May 5, 2011)

Hi
  	Here's what I got today

  	Hibicus l/s compare to cindy and strawbaby from fafi





  	Cindy left, strawbaby middle and Hibicus on right


  	The lipstick





  	Next, SURF BABY and the closest I found

  	All my teal





  	Top row: strike on pose, cool heat, steamy, parrot, surreal
  	2nd: birds and berries, gulf stream, shimmermoss, flipside ud, hauting
  	3rd: talent pool, waternymph,shattered ud, Surf Baby and meadowland


  	The closest in my collection:
  	gulf stream and waternymph.




  	Waternymph on left, Surf in the middle and gulf steam on right.







  	Sun blonde and other yellow: the top 3 bright sunshine, bright future, goldmine
  	going bananas, SUN BLONDE, crest the wave





  	From L to R, Juiced, bright sunshine, bright future, sun blonde, goldmine


  	And then, My Paradise, it is very unique to me





  	Bite of an apple, My paradise, marine life




  	with my coral, 1st row: foolish me, style and fleurry
  	2nd, springsheen, my highland honey




  	From Left to right: marine life (the coral part), bite of an apple, my paradise and foolish me


  	Hope this help


----------



## Mariechen006 (May 6, 2011)

Hey,
  	here my swatches...

  	Powerpoint Eye Pencil 'Blue Moon'


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 7, 2011)

Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Tan Tint on NC 15/20 skin














  	From my danish (sorry!) blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/05/07/sneak-peek-mac-surf-baby-skinsheen-bronzer-stick-tan-tint/


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 7, 2011)

Studio Careblend Pressed Lush-Light Bronze on NC15/NC20 skin













  	From my danish (sorry!) blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/05/07/sneak-peek-mac-surf-baby-studio-careblend-pressed-lush-light-bronze-bronzer/


----------



## buntewollsocke (May 8, 2011)

[h=1]My Paradise Cheek Powder[/h]  	 











  	from left to right: blush only | blush + glitter | glitter only


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

MAC Mocha and Krazy Kahuna





  	MAC Mocha (left) and Krazy Kahuna (right)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 9, 2011)

Swell Baby, Short Shorts, Surf U.S.A., Sun Blonde, Saffron





  	Mocha, Naturally Eccentric, Hibiscus, Burst Out!, Good Lovin, Strange Potion, Girl on Board, Krazy Kahuna





  	Suntints - Full of Grace, Pink Tinge, Lilt of Lilly, Skinsheen Bronzer Sticks - Billionaire Bronze, Gitty Bronze, Tan Tint. My Paradise Surf Baby Cheek Powder





  	Studio Careblend Pressed - Gold-Go-Lightly, Lush-Light Bronze. Bronzing Powders - Refined Golden, Solar Riche





  	Surf the Ocean and Summer Stack





  	Hangin' Loose





  	Ocean Dip





  	From my danish blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/05/09/surf-baby-kollektionen-fra-mac/


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

(left-right) Krazy Kahuna, Strange Potion, Good Lovin and Girl on Board




  	(top - bottom) Krazy Kahuna, Strange Potion, Good Lovin and Girl on Board




  	Mocha and Hibiscus




  	Mocha (left) and Hibiscus (right)


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

Summer Stash pigment:


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

Ocean Dip Nail Polish




  	My Paradise Blush




  	(Top - bottom) My Paradise blush outer, flower and mixed


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

surf usa


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2011)




----------



## mmc5 (May 10, 2011)

Here's my haul, mostly taken without flash.





  	Naturally Eccentric lipstick







  	Mocha lipstick





  	Bust Out! lipstick

















  	My Paradise cheek powder







  	Surf USA eyeshadow (colour varies in the light, last image taken with flash so you can see the frost finish)


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2011)

My Haul  

 

 My Paradise Cheek Powder  

 Left: Peach side, Middle: Gold Side, Right: Both parts mixed together  

 Left: Short shorts, Right: Surf USA  

 

 Left : Short shorts, right: Surf USA


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2011)

Bust Out and Hibiscus Lipsticks  

 Bust Out and Hibiscus swatched on nc42   

 Gilded White and Blue Noon Powerpoint Eye Pencils  

 

 Gilty Bronze Skinsheen Bronze Stick  

 Left: Applied from tube, Right: Blended out  

 Good Lovin' Lipglass


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2011)

Surf the Ocean Curshed Metalic Pigment


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

hibiscus and bust out lipstick 




  	surf the ocean piggie stack

  	all swatched on my nc20 skin


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2011)

Here are my swatches of my Surf Baby! haul. I will post more pictures on my blog tomorrow.




  	Blue Noon, Surf USA, My Paradise (mixed, overspray alone, blush alone), Hibiscus, Good Lovin (taken without flash)




  	Blue Noon, Surf USA, My Paradise (mixed, overspray alone, blush alone), Hibiscus, Good Lovin (taken without flash in direct sunlight)




  	Blue Noon, Surf USA, My Paradise (mixed, overspray alone, blush alone), Hibiscus, Good Lovin (taken with flash)




  	Surf The Ocean pigment stack (taken without flash)




  	Surf The Ocean pigment stack (taken without flash in direct sunlight)




  	Surf The Ocean pigment stack (taken with flash)




  	Summer Stash pigment stack (taken without flash)




  	Summer Stash pigment stack (taken without flash in direct sunlight)




  	Summer Stash pigment stack (taken with flash)


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2011)

Pictures of Nylon (pro pan), Short Shorts and Manila Paper (from Colour 4 quad)  

 

  Left to Right: Nylon, Short shorts and Manila Paper


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

Comparison of Hibiscus and Vegas Volt, on unlined lips (bit messy, sorry, did it quickly):


----------



## lannetkrystle (May 18, 2011)

Left to Right: Saffron E/S, Sun Blonde E/S, Surf USA E/S, My Paradise mixed, Tan Tint, Hibiscus Lipstick, Gilded White








  	 	from Left to Right: Saffron E/S, Sun Blonde E/S, Surf USA E/S, My Paradise mixed, Tan Tint, Hibiscus Lipstick, Gilded White


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2011)

Mocha, Krazy Kahuna, Gilded White, Sun Blonde, Surf USA 

  Mocha+Krazy Kahuna


----------



## erygonz (May 20, 2011)

Surf USA, Sun Blonde and Saffron Eyeshadows
  	Splashproof Lash Mascara
  	Hibiscus Lipstick



  	Sun Blonde                                               Surf USA                                             Saffron



  	Hibiscus Lipstick



  	Swatches: Hibiscus on top, Saffron, Sun Blonde and Surf USA


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2011)

*MAC Summer Stash Pigment Stack*


----------



## katred (May 22, 2011)

All swatches taken in natural (overcast) light on NC15 skin. 





  	l to r : Marine Life (coral side), Devil, My Paradise (orange part only), My Paradise (blended), Joie de Vivre cremeblend blush, Bite of an Apple





  	l to r :: Ochre Style, Sun Blonde, Gorgeous Gold, Bright Sunshine (PRO)





  	l to r :: Print, Swell Baby, Copperplate





  	l to r :: Electric Eel, Blue Calm (PRO), Surf USA, Blue Absinthe, Freshwater





  	l to right :: Style Curve, Spitfire, Up the Amp, Bust Out, Quite the Thing, Play Time, Rebel





  	l to r :: Vegas Volt, Hibiscus, Toxic Tale


----------



## LC (May 22, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (May 24, 2011)

My Paradise Cheek Powder








  	Sun Blonde, Saffron, Surf USA Eye Shadow






  	Good Lovin' & Strange Potion Lipglass







  	Good Lovin' Lip Swatch




  	Strange Potion Lip Swatch




  	Hibiscus & Mocha Lipstick







  	Hibiscus Lip Swatch




  	Mocha Lip Swatch




  	Mocha Lipstick w/ Strange Potion Lipglass


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2011)

Hangin' loose n/p


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 25, 2011)

Lip Swatches - Hibiscus Comparisons

  	All swatches are on light pink lips, NW15 in natural lighting (though not much ) on unlined lips.




  	Natural Lips (Please excuse the marks under the bottom lip- I recently took all of my piercings out)




  	Viva Glam Cyndi




  	Toxic Tale




  	Hibiscus


----------



## murflegirl (May 25, 2011)

Surf the Ocean:




  	Summer Stash:




  	Comparison of Hibiscus and VG Cyndi.
  	Hibiscus is on top, VG Cyndi is on bottom.
  	Lipglass swatch is Good Lovin'


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 25, 2011)

Here are my swatches and pictures!


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 25, 2011)

*Surf Baby Haul Pt 1 . . LoL !!!*​ 






_With flash_







  	Surf the Ocean & Naturally Eccentric l/s










  	Summer Stash & Good Lovin l/g


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 25, 2011)

L-R UD Haight, MAC Surf USA, MAC Newly Minted,MAC Shimmeross, MAC Teal Pigment


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 25, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Lipsticks Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 25, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Lipglass Lip Gloss Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 26, 2011)

Full of Grace




  	Lilt of Lily




  	Pink Tinge



  	MAC Surf Baby Suntints Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Video Overview
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)


  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## luvlydee (May 26, 2011)

swell baby


 

 


  	l-r: *hibiscus, *viva glam cyndi, lady danger (wanted to put another red/orange lippie in there lol), vegas volt




  	refined golden


----------



## hoshiakari_ (May 26, 2011)

My Paradise compared to Instant Chic 




Natural light



Instant Chic, My Paradise

With flash



Instant Chic, My Paradise

Sun Blonde and Surf USA
Natural light




With flash




Float on By compared to Blue Noon
Natural light



Float on By on top, Blue Noon on bottom

With flash



Float on By on top, Blue Noon on bottom

Lippies compared to Hisbiscus (and lipgloss swatch)
Natural light



Krazy Kahuna, Viva Glam Cyndi, Vegas Volt, Toxic Tale, Hibiscus, Made to Order 

With flash




My Paradise
Natural Light



Blush, overspray, combined
With Flash



  	Blush, overspray, combined


----------



## Kimmy13 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## hoshiakari_ (May 27, 2011)

Swell Baby
Natural light




With flash




Saffron compared to Soft Brown
Surf the Ocean stack
Natural light




With flash


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 28, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Eye Shadow Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## bis (May 29, 2011)

Short Shorts vs Dazzlelight: DL has a pink tint to it on my skin, Short Shorts is a nice white with a bit of gold to it, very subtle Swell Baby vs Bough Grey. SB is much more pigmented and a lot smoother, also darker compared to BG. BG has a greenish tint to it on my skin. Generally they are dupes I'd say.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 30, 2011)

Left to right:

  	Bough Grey, Swell Baby, Gazette Grey





  	L-R: Waternymph, Surf USA, Sugarpill Midori


----------



## i_love_chocolat (May 30, 2011)

eyeshadows:









  	blush








  	(l to r: mixed, gold, coral)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 1, 2011)

MAC Surf Baby Crushed Metallic Pigments Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Surf Baby GIVEAWAY
  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Purple (Jun 6, 2011)

Ocean Dip n/p 


My Paradise Cheek Powder



Sun Blonde, Surf USA, Swell Baby e/s.

Hibiscus l/s


----------



## soco210 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swell Baby Eye Shadow


----------

